# الاستانلس



## vidoxxx (21 مايو 2011)

سلام عليكم ورحم الله وبركاته انى استفسار عن انواع الاستانلس والكتب الخاص بذلك


----------



## تولين (21 مايو 2011)

اتفضل اخي الموضوع التالي يفيدك


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125162.html


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stainless_steel#Types_of_stainless_steel


----------

